# kindle Fire 10 inch 2015



## Hunterr (Dec 27, 2012)

It looks like I am going to be using a 10 inch 2015 Fire as my primary device. Phone is just going to be a burn phone.

I tried installing Google play store but it got hung up trying to update and couldn't and burned too much battery. I think I would prefer to just convert to what Amazon wants me to, rather than keep trying to outsmart them.

I'm still trying to figure out WPS Office and how to save to card and online. I'd like to try and do NanoWrimo next month. Saving documents correctly is a must for that.

Fire tablets are cheap. I have Amazon credit. If possible I'd like to just do what I can with a Fire tablet, with mostly stock apps and a few from the amazon store.

Is anyone here power using their 2015 10 inch?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hunterr said:


> It looks like I am going to be using a 10 inch 2015 Fire as my primary device. Phone is just going to be a burn phone.
> 
> I tried installing Google play store but it got hung up trying to update and couldn't and burned too much battery. I think I would prefer to just convert to what Amazon wants me to, rather than keep trying to outsmart them.


You basically can't use Google Play with a Fire of any sort. You _can_ load apps from elsewhere than Amazon -- 1mobile.com is one store -- but you have to be careful that what you're getting is safe.

In my experience, most of what's in Google Play that are legitimate, mainstream apps, are also in the Amazon app store.



> I'm still trying to figure out WPS Office and how to save to card and online. I'd like to try and do NanoWrimo next month. Saving documents correctly is a must for that.
> 
> Fire tablets are cheap. I have Amazon credit. If possible I'd like to just do what I can with a Fire tablet, with mostly stock apps and a few from the amazon store.
> 
> Is anyone here power using their 2015 10 inch?


Can't help with any of the rest of your questions . . . my Fire is for games mostly, very occasional reading and/or web browsing. But mostly it's my backup tablet and not really used very often. Much as I like Amazon as a company and love the Kindle line, there are many better tablets available than the Fire line.


----------



## Hunterr (Dec 27, 2012)

It is weird, that it seems like everyone has a Fire but doesn't use it much.

The 1mobile app seemed to be trying to update apps that I had installed with Amazon and Google. That was weird, and I worry that was draining battery, too.

I wish there were more people USING their Fire and talking about it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hunterr, I had a 2nd gen Fire HD and didnt use it much because the battery life was  crummy. I just got the new 2016 8" Fire HD and the battery life is very good. 

I use it mostly on the go tho, as it conveniently holds just about everything and I can tether it to my cell phone for wifi if needed. But I expanded the memory to 64 (+ original 16) and downloaded video to it. So with the decent battery life, it's an excellent travel device for web browsing, email, entertainment, reading, etc. The size, in the Finitie Folio case, is perfect for me.

I do like watching video in bed tho, older TV shows mostly, to fall asleep...with the case I bought it just props up easily and is light and easy to use. Kind of a trade-off with reading in bed.

I updated the touch screen keyboard with a keyboard app with Swype-like capability but I still dont recommend it for typing-intense use.


----------



## Hunterr (Dec 27, 2012)

I downloaded an app from apkpure. That didn't require installing a store app with update issues. My fingers are crossed.

I'm getting used to a keyboard option that I think I might be able to master with practice. Every day i'm getting a bit closer to maybe making this work.

Kindle Fire must be the most underutilized device in the world. I just really think these machines can do more than people think. Maybe when people pay less, they are less inclined to work through issues and are quicker to give up and assume it cannot be done.

This really is very comfortable to watch movies in bed! Prime allows me to download at free wifi and take it home to watch. Battery life is better with download and watching without streaming.

I am feeling hopeful about this.


----------

